# St croix triumph



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

st croix triumph tsr90m2 1/2-2 1/2 with normal wear and tear scratches on the blank nothing major grip is still good asking $90 shipped $75 picked up


Pm me for pics


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

Can you email pics? 
willc24426 at yahoo . com


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Sent


----------



## fishiker (Dec 10, 2015)

I'll take this per our emails, thanks.


----------

